# création de dossier et déplacement de dossier



## dam33420 (5 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je sais pas si je suis dans la bonne section mais j'aurai besoin d'un peu d'aide.

J'ai un dossier nommé "films" dans lequel j'ai X films en vrac en .avi

Je cherche à créer automatiquement un dossier par film et mettre le film dedans.


Actuellement :

Films
--->2012.avi
--->avatar.avi
--->troie.avi

Je voudrais :

Films
---> 2012 
--->2012.avi
--->avatar
--->avatar.avi
--->troie
--->troie.avi
..............

Quels solutions me proposez vous ?

J'espère avoir été clair.

Merci


----------



## tatouille (5 Avril 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash_%28Unix_shell%29

http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/index.html


----------



## dam33420 (6 Avril 2011)

Merci pour la réponse mais ça ne m'aide pas du tout.
Tout est en anglais en plus.


----------



## CathyGYM (6 Avril 2011)

dam33420 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la réponse mais ça ne m'aide pas du tout.
> Tout est en anglais en plus.



Bah, faut croire que l'anglais çà sert en programmation !

Blague à part, as tu essayé avec un script ?


----------



## CathyGYM (6 Avril 2011)

Essaies ceci :


```
tell application "Finder"
	set Mais to a reference to home
	set repertoireFilms to folder "Films" of folder "Documents" of Mais
	set listeFilms to (every file in repertoireFilms)
	repeat with film in listeFilms
		if ((name of film) ends with ".avi") then
			-- Recherche du nom du nom du film pour l'affecter au nouveau répertoire
			set nomRepertoire to (name of film)
			set nomRepertoire to (text 1 thru -5) of nomRepertoire
			set nouvRepertoire to make new folder in repertoireFilms with properties {name:nomRepertoire}
			set dest to folder nomRepertoire of repertoireFilms
			move film to dest
		end if
	end repeat
end tell
```


----------



## ntx (6 Avril 2011)

C'est sympa to script, mais dam ne va pas le comprendre, il est en Anglais


----------



## CathyGYM (8 Avril 2011)

Tu dois avoir raison ntx...


----------



## tatouille (8 Avril 2011)

dam33420 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse mais ça ne m'aide pas du tout.
> Tout est en anglais en plus.



a pardon je n'avais pas remarqué, apres plus amples recherches j'ai meme decouvert que dis donc voila ti pas mon bon monsieur que tous les languages de programmation modernes  sont en Anglais et les documentations et references  les decrivants aussi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  et le pire du pire c'est qu'elles n'ont meme pas ete ecrites par des rosbeef non de non!!!!!!! saperlipopette!!!!!!!!, des niakoués, des ruscoffs  c'est intolerable!!!  moi je vous dis Vive la France! parce qu'il faut se defendre, car il parait que cette mauvaise habitude ne pouvant etre l'oeuvre que de gens incultes, est malheuresement tres rependue, moi je me demande comment on peut etre president des USA sans parler Francais pfeu ces gens la n'ont aucune culture, des sauvages mon bon monsieur! c'est intolerable!!!  et Vive la France! pour ne point me repeter.


----------

